# Moving to Portugal full time



## miss jones (Apr 28, 2013)

Me and my boyfriend are living in the Algarve for summer as managers for a campsite, but looking to live here full time, does anyone know of how to find permanent jobs all year round?
both have experience in sports coaching, seasonal work - hotel/residences, management.
we dream of buying our own place to live self sufficiently a job in this area would be perfect.
any jobs considered.
Thanks all.


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello: D

But what do you want? Buy your space and make such activity possible? Or find jobs in the area?

I know a couple friend who is selling a campsite located in central Portugal.

Regards


----------

